# Phillips DSR 7000 running 6.2



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

Am i correct to say:

Since my Phillips DSR 7000 successfully downloaded and installed the 6.2 software
i will not need to purchase the "Instantcake CD" from PTV. However since i want
Networking abilities i would need the PTVnet CD?

Also what is the difference between PTVnet and the zipper. After seeing the listed
features of PTVnet it sounds simular to what zipper does.

One last question: I want to use a new drive in my tivo and keep the orignal working drive in a safe place. What is the easiet method to make an image of
my orignal hardrive.

Thankyou


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Phe0nix said:


> Am i correct to say:
> 
> Since my Phillips DSR 7000 successfully downloaded and installed the 6.2 software
> i will not need to purchase the "Instantcake CD" from PTV. However since i want
> ...


Since once your TIVO is hacked you can add/remove whatever upgrades you want, The short answer is there is no difference once you install all the same hacks. By default Zipper probably installs more than PTVNet (since I never used PTVNet I can't say for sure, but it just says telnet, ftp, TiVoWebPlus, Linux support utils, etc. Zipper gives you that PLUS several other common utilities). Another difference is with PTVNet you only have 1 CD to deal with. Zipper you have to get a hacked Kernel on 1 cd and Tools on another. A final difference is that with PTVNet you pay $20 for the disk (you DL and burn from an ISO) With Zipper, If you use the recommended path of using the Kernel also fro PTV, you pay $5.

Additionally if you getting a larger drive you either need to backup/restore/expand your current TIVO's HD (google Hinsdale) or you can also buy a virgin image (PTV Instant Cake $20). the cost difference is $20 for PTVNet or $0, $5, $25 for zipper depending on how much work you want to do.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Since once your TIVO is hacked you can add/remove whatever upgrades you want, The short answer is there is no difference once you install all the same hacks. By default Zipper probably installs more than PTVNet (since I never used PTVNet I can't say for sure, but it just says telnet, ftp, TiVoWebPlus, Linux support utils, etc. Zipper gives you that PLUS several other common utilities). Another difference is with PTVNet you only have 1 CD to deal with. Zipper you have to get a hacked Kernel on 1 cd and Tools on another. A final difference is that with PTVNet you pay $20 for the disk (you DL and burn from an ISO) With Zipper, If you use the recommended path of using the Kernel also fro PTV, you pay $5.
> 
> Additionally if you getting a larger drive you either need to backup/restore/expand your current TIVO's HD (google Hinsdale) or you can also buy a virgin image (PTV Instant Cake $20). the cost difference is $20 for PTVNet or $0, $5, $25 for zipper depending on how much work you want to do.


If you use PTV can you later install the additional hacks? Does it also need to be done while on a PC?

Can any further enhancements be done while in the HD Tivo?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

sjmaye said:


> If you use PTV can you later install the additional hacks? Does it also need to be done while on a PC?
> 
> Can any further enhancements be done while in the HD Tivo?


Yes, no, and yes. Once PTVnet enables bash access, you can run the enhancement script in my signature and you'll have the exact same hacks as a Zippered tivo. The script will detect you have an HR10-250 and tailor the hacks accordingly.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I just picked up a DSR7000 with 6.2 on it. What do I need to run before Zipper if anything?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

The only thing you should do before running the zipper, is make a backup image of your hard drive just in case something gets screwed up. I like this website as a good step-by-step to do that.


----------

